# b14.GunMetal Rims....on the E



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

welp i went to San Diego this weeke3nd and ended up picking up some gunmetal rims 


















this one is abit blurry..think i moved after i took the picture..cam was still recoring it


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean... i like it.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

nice another b13 on b14 rims

what tire size are u running?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Funny how those rims look better on the B13's.
(And the NX [B13] rims look better on B14's)
As we all know I"m a gunmetal fan.

Seth


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

they look real good on your car


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that second pic does ALOT of justice for you car man, it looks SO clean, especially the hood(notice how clean the reflection looks ) heh, i guess i love me a clean car.....looks good


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

looks very clean, i thought you where gettin b14 se-r rims, ne ways they still look sweet. those look clean on b13s


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

in all honestly i find these rims look alot smoother then the b14 se-r rims on the b13.....dunno maybe cause alot of the b13's have the ser rims on and not to many rocking the se rims


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

MEAN.....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thumbs up


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

I like


----------

